# Hallo ich bin neu hier



## Willy (1. Nov. 2006)

Hallo
ich wollte mich mal vorstellen mein teich ist 35m³ 10 Kois und nachzucht.wenn mir einer von euch sagen kann wie ich bilder ein stellen kann würde ich das mal machen.

mfg Willy


----------



## karsten. (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu hier*

Hallo

das mit den Bildern steht hier :

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/116/


mfG

wennsnichtgehtfrägstnochmal !


----------



## Willy (1. Nov. 2006)

*Test zu bild einstellen*

Hallo ich versuchs mal


----------



## kwoddel (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Willy
Klasse HP, Klasse Teich, Klasse Technik. Leider nur Kurzkommentar. Aber herzlich willkommen hier!!!


----------



## Willy (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Karsten
Danke für den Tipp geht ja ganz einfach

mfg Willy


----------



## Mühle (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Willy,

toller Teich !! Herzlich Wilkommen und viel Spaß.

Gruß   Britta


----------



## Annett (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Test zu bild einstellen*

Hallo Willy,

auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen on Board!
Ich habe mir mal erlaubt Deine geposteten Fotos hierher zu verschieben. 

Nicht von schlechten Eltern der See, äh Teich.
Viel Spaß damit und bei uns im Forum.


----------



## Olli.P (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Willy

auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen 

Da hast du ja wirklich eine Tolle HP, einen sehr schönen Teich und wirlich jede Menge Technik   



Bekommmt man da nicht schon bald einen Kleinwagen für ????

aber was man nicht alles für seine kleinen Lieblinge so in kauf nimmt 



Gruß


Olaf


----------



## Steffen (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu hier*

*Hallo Willy....

Herzliches Willkommen !!!

deine HP ist *


----------



## Dodi (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Willy!

HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN!

Ich kann mich den anderen nur anschliessen:

EINFACH SUPER!!!

Viel Spaß hier!


----------



## sanke10 (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Willi!
Erstmal Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.
Hast eine sehr schöne Teichanlage und Super Technik! 

Alles selber gebaut oder machen lassen? 
Die Heizunganlage ist einfach klasse! 
Die Kois sehen auch alle sehr gut aus! 

 Lenhart


----------



## Willy (3. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Lenhart

Habe ich alles selber gebaut natürlich nicht alleine aber die Technik ist von mir . wenn fragen sind einfach Mailen

mfg Willi


----------



## ferryboxen (3. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Willy !!!!!

Freut mich das du zu uns ins Forum gefunden hast - Deinen Teich konnte ich ja bei dir persönlich besichtigen - Vieleicht nächstes mal im hellen .

Gruss Lothar

1  1  1


----------

